
Microsoft launches ambitious blockchain project to help creators get paid - fraqed
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/06/21/microsoft-and-ey-launch-blockchain-for-copyrights-and-royalties/
======
sharemywin
Editing content. If you can't edit/combine/personalize content and resell it
who cares. sounds like a lot of blockchain hype to me.

Figure out a way to compensate the original creator and derivative creator
fairly with minimal negotiation and you created something truly unique.

